# Graphic Design for coffee shops - short print runs 50 and less catered for.



## KarenB (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello I am new to coffee forums. I'm a Graphic Designer/Illustrator who specialises in coffee shop menu and marketing design. I am happy to produce short print runs too. My overheads are low so can afford to charge a reasonable price for my services. I also design and illustrate greetings cards which are currentnly displayed in a few coffee shops local to me. Please take a look at my website (under graphic design). and feel free to contact me if you would like anymore information.

Coffee is my passion and I have developed good relationships with a number of coffee shops in my local area.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

KarenB said:


> ...Please take a look at my website (under graphic design).


What is the url? Need to check how many posts needed for link.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm interested in finding out more. Please post URL


----------

